# ActiveTuning Sports Grille Black w/Aluminum Mesh Pics!



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm sorry for those that browse altimas.net as this is a re-post

-----------------------

A lot of people have been asking for pics of our grille with the natural aluminum mesh. I just got my grille and put it in. It's Black with oval hole natural aluminum mesh (read more about the grille and order here: http://www.activetuning.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=38). I think it looks reallly reallly good, but let me know your thoughts. Hopefully some people with other car colors will post their pics with natural aluminum mesh too, I'm dying to see those!

And without further waiting:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Sweeeet. Has ne1 posted Silver w/ aluminum??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Soundman said:


> *Sweeeet. Has ne1 posted Silver w/ aluminum?? *


Not yet. The first silver/aluminum combo went out Friday. He should get it Tuesday. Hopefully he'll take some pics and post


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks great Dave. Can't wait for pics of the Luxury Grille.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Looks great Dave. Can't wait for pics of the Luxury Grille.  *


My prototype is going back to Mike tomorrow. We're just a couple weeks out now from completing all the sports grille pre-orders. That's when we start working on the Mirrors and Luxury Grille!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Forget the grill...gimme those wheels...  










I just ordered a set from WhalenTire last week...

Anyways, the grill looks tight!
I don't like the hamburger on it though.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:
 

> *Anyways, the grill looks tight!
> I don't like the hamburger on it though. *


Take the hamburger off, and you have my new grill! Just installed it last night! Looks great.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Take the hamburger off, and you have my new grill! Just installed it last night! Looks great. *


Congrat's Ruben!
I see you had no problem
clearing that with the chief?
What happened to X-Mas gifts?

I like that grill the best 
so far.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Congrat's Ruben!
> I see you had no problem
> clearing that with the chief?
> What happened to X-Mas gifts?
> ...


I had to promise to sell more of my watch collection on e-bay for the pass.

x-mas was cancelled this year, didn't you hear?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I had to promise to sell more of my watch collection on e-bay for the pass.
> 
> x-mas was cancelled this year, didn't you hear? *


LOL...!
Hey, we have a guy in Team NvUs who collects
rare and expensive watches. Maybe ya'll should hook 
up?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

How big of a watch collection do you have?/


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I down to about 15.... from my max of about 80. Omega was my brand of choice... but I still have some others. Lord Elgin, Raymond Weil (what I wear daily), Rolex, Rado, Brietling...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The grill looks really good Dave. IMO, it just needs something in the middle.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Something in the middle? I have the Nissan emblem in the middle....What did you have in mind?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Something in the middle? I have the Nissan emblem in the middle....What did you have in mind? *


My bad, I must have looked at some pics without anything in the middle. I wonder if a Hamburger from a Max would fit better instead of our 1lb burger size.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *My bad, I must have looked at some pics without anything in the middle. I wonder if a Hamburger from a Max would fit better instead of our 1lb burger size. *



LOL....Really..I agree...Have you ever eaten the 1lb burger from Fudruckers?? Hmum good!

Take the one off of the steering wheel


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL....Really..I agree...Have you ever eaten the 1lb burger from Fudruckers?? Hmum good!
> 
> Take the one off of the steering wheel *


The one off the Trunk would be about right IMO. How to affix it may be a prob though?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

I got a whole bin full of hamburgers. What flavor would you like?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Are you serious..you really got lots of burgers....I don't want any..but..you are going to get bombarded if you do. Lots of burger lovers out there


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *I got a whole bin full of hamburgers. What flavor would you like? *


Hardcore are any of the burgers the clip or screw on type? I know most are glued. I was thinking about how to fasten it to the grill mesh?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hardcore are any of the burgers the clip or screw on type? I know most are glued. I was thinking about how to fasten it to the grill mesh? *


 Iv'e got one here that's 3 1/4 across, it's stick on and has post for clips.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hardcore are any of the burgers the clip or screw on type? I know most are glued. I was thinking about how to fasten it to the grill mesh? *


 Got another one here that's 4 1/4 across. Samething stick on with post for clips.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Got another one here that's 4 1/4 across. Samething stick on with post for clips. *


I think the 4 1/4 might be a good size, what vehicle year was it intended for?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *I think the 4 1/4 might be a good size, what vehicle year was it intended for? *


 It's part# 62890-3S500, it's off of a nissan frontier. which actually doesn't make a whole lot of difference, it looks like it may be the better chioce, it's just a matter if it will lay on there right. It has a slight curve in it which most of them do, so they don't sit flat. And the length of the pins could be a factor. I'm waiting to get the new stillen grill, we got them on order so I don't have one to try it on. You should be abel to swing by your local parts dept. and walk em out to your car and see which one will work the best. The smaller one is part#62889-4B000 it's off a sentra.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *It's part# 62890-3S500, it's off of a nissan frontier. which actually doesn't make a whole lot of difference, it looks like it may be the better chioce, it's just a matter if it will lay on there right. It has a slight curve in it which most of them do, so they don't sit flat. And the length of the pins could be a factor. I'm waiting to get the new stillen grill, we got them on order so I don't have one to try it on. You should be abel to swing by your local parts dept. and walk em out to your car and see which one will work the best. The smaller one is part#62889-4B000 it's off a sentra. *


Thanx Hardcore for you time and patience.


----------

